# RECRUITING:  Need 1 possibly two bi-lingual persons



## 2Charlie (23 Aug 2011)

This is a call for one, possibly two *ex-*CF members who are bi-lingual, native french.  The role(s) will be in a former French colony on a mining site.  6 weeks in, 2 out.  You will manage contracted guard force program, possibly ground transport and report to an on site manager and be the acting manager in their absence. This role is for an construction engineering firm in a mid threat African nation.  If you interested, send me a PM.




_*edit by Mod to reflect correct pers status*_


----------



## frank1515 (23 Aug 2011)

Is this a D Mil C year long posting or something?  :


----------



## dan514 (24 Aug 2011)

When?

Is there a message?

PM if need be please.


----------



## 2Charlie (25 Aug 2011)

Can't edit, this is for a retired or retiring CF Memeber, sorry about that.


----------



## 2Charlie (31 Aug 2011)

No hits yet, this job will be around $220,000 + CDN per annum.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Sep 2011)

Hi 2Charlie,

We make a conscious effort to keep commeercial advertising to a minimum so as to reduce distractions and keep the quality of our content high. If you're interested in promoting your position on Army.ca I recommend having a look at http://Army.ca/ads for info and pricing. This method helps support the site and keeps commercial ads focused in the designated areas. In return it gives you full coverage across the site and we can accept graphical ads in a number of formats.

If you have any questions, just let me know.


Cheers and thanks
Mike


----------



## 2Charlie (2 Sep 2011)

Hi Mike,  not a commercial advert.  I have been a private contractor for some time and I had a pretty tight return spring for a very specific skill set that I pegged only a Canuck could pull off.  Consequently, have sourced a highly competent and qualified retired member.  Just trying to give members an odd first kick at the money can.


----------



## 2Charlie (21 Sep 2011)

Hi Mike, have recruited two persons from the board.  Based on your response, you can PM me for my opinion about your comment, but I suspect you can guess it...  So don't bother.


----------



## ballz (21 Sep 2011)

Nothin' like a bit of class eh?


----------



## 2Charlie (21 Sep 2011)

Class, been on here since it started.  Lots of guys who talk it, can't walk it.  This was a slap in the face, so class!!!.  Get in line, the teacher is coming.  Tired of the 'ooooh *****, Saturday morning '*****'s.  Next.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Sep 2011)

Bye.


George
Milnet Staff



Please read the rules for the site.  If you have any questions/complaints, please address them to the site owner (Whom you have basically insulted in a previous post.)


----------

